# Quebec City Area Timeshares



## classicalcanadian (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone have any info on any quebec city area timeshares.  There are no reviews on the TUG site.  Two that are part of Interval are Condorama International and Domaine Val des Neiges.

We are looking to go there next year - any suggestions or comments would be appreciated to help us to try for interval exchanges or rentals to be on the look for.

Thanks!


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 2, 2006)

I was trying to find out the exact same thing.  I looked at the Condorama resort but found that it was actually quite a way from Quebec City so I didn't book it.  If I was going into the country a bit I think I'd go to Tremblaunt first rather than where this one was.

Hopefully somebody comes a long that's been to either of those resorts.


----------



## eal (Oct 2, 2006)

Club Vacances Toutes Saisons
Le Scandinave
Chalets la Falaise
Club Vacances le Plateau
Condorama International
Domaine Val Des Neiges
are all about 25-30 miles from Quebec City.


----------



## classicalcanadian (Oct 3, 2006)

*Thanks for the listing EAL*

I will try to do some reseach on their individual web sites.  Anyone have any comments on these properties?


----------



## tashamen (Oct 4, 2006)

What time of year are you looking for?  I have seen most of these properties from the outside, but only the Toutes Saisons from the inside when friends exchanged in there once.  All of them are close to the Mte Ste Anne ski area, and if skiing is your primary interest then any would be okay.  I think they're all pretty basic.  Toutes Saisons has (or at least had) a decent restaurant but otherwise there are few amenities there, and in winter they did not take very good care of their outside stairs which we had to climb to get to our friends' second-floor unit.  La Scandinave is an ugly building just sitting in a parking lot without any amenities, if I recall.  

We love that area and have been up both in summer and winter but have not considered staying in a ts because they did not seem as attractive as staying right on site at Mte Ste Anne, plus we prefer to stay in Quebec City itself for a few days first and then a few days there.  It is very easy to go in for day trips - even dinner - in Quebec from Mte Ste Anne though.


----------



## classicalcanadian (Oct 7, 2006)

Not really sure when, likely late spring or early fall.  We are not looking to ski but looking for a base to explore rural quebec after we have visited family in Quebec City.  As we live in the west, We want to make the most of a trip out there so any suggestions of someplace in driving distance from Quebec City to extend a holiday is what we are looking for.

Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 8, 2006)

Been at least ten years ago that we stayed at condorama International at Beaupre', Quebec.  We were amazed how quickly you got into the wilderness by driving north just 30 minutes.  Nice park north of Beaupre' where we hiked a while.  It was the furthermost south that reindeer go and kind of in a valley to protect them somewhat from the cold of winter.

The condo was more suitable for skiers than anyone else.  Certainly not deluxe, but it has been a long time ago.

Lots to see in the area.

I understand before long US and Canadian citizens will need passports to visit each other's country.  What a shame.

Sterling


----------



## eal (Oct 8, 2006)

*passports*

Starting January 2007 everyone will need passports to enter the US by air and ship.  This means that US citizens will need passports to get back into their own country, not necessarily to get into Canada.  Starting June 2009 everyone will need passports to get into the US by car as well.  

This is strictly a US Homeland Security initiative, it is not driven by Canada or European countries.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 9, 2006)

ClassicalCanadian,

Here is a TripAdvisor Review of Club Vacances Touts Saissons

and a NYTimes story on the Hot-Cold Baths of Le Scandinave


Here is a review of Domaine Val-des-Neiges


and Condorama International (Chateau Mont St. Anne)

Richard


----------



## classicalcanadian (Oct 15, 2006)

*Trip Advisor*

Thanks for the info, I never thought to check trip advisor, although I have used it for other travel info.

Keep any additional info coming, we appreciate it as we are not going out there until likely spring 2008.


----------



## hybridcdn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Opinions of a Quebec City native*

I know of only one timeshare in Quebec City that is actually IN Quebec City, 
Club Vacances Port Royal  ( #8792 RCI), which is actually in the old town and walking distance to most attractions in the old walled city. However if you want to visit rural Quebec, you would probably do better to stay in Beaupre as the best rural areas to visit (in my opinion) are to the east of Quebec and closer to that area.
All the other timeshares in the Quebec City area, are in Beaupre which is the town where Mont Ste Anne is situated. Beaupre is about 20-25 minutes from the city itself but is right close to the ski slopes, Montmorency Falls (the highest falls in NA although NOT as impressive as Niagara) and l'Ile d'Orleans (beautiful scenery) which has a number of excellent restaurants. Beaupre is also close enough to the Charlevoix region to do a day trip but it is a few hours drive to get to Baie St Paul where the Manoir Richelieu Hotel and Casino are situated (but well worth the drive for the beautiful scenery and views of the St.Lawrence as well as for whalewatching off the outlet of the Tadoussac River).
There are several other places to visit on longer day trips like l'Ile aux Coudres and Cap Tourmente National Wildlife Area.
Look at the official Quebec Tourism website at  http://www.bonjourquebec.com and you'll find all the details and info you're looking for about places to visit within driving distance of Quebec City.
I have been to the Club Vacances Toutes Saisons and you wouldn't go there for the luxury accomodation... It is extremely basic, more like a cheap rented appartment than anything else although quite clean and in good repair. Same with the pool, it is heated but a basic rectangle shape and no fancy landscaping. As a base for visiting the surrounding area however, it is pretty well situated.
Domaine Val des Neiges is an II-affiliated timeshare and Tourism Quebec gives it a 3 star rating. Don't know much else about it.

For a good hotel in the Beaupre area, Hotel Val des Neiges is a nice hotel with a good restaurant. I've stayed in another of the Dufour Family hotels, "Le Clarendon" right in old Quebec and have eaten at Val des Neiges' restaurant a few times and the location is fine as a base for visiting.
Attention! DO NOT reserve in Mont Tremblant if you are visiting family in Quebec City because it is about 2 hours north of Montreal and a good 5 hours away from Quebec City! (A beautiful place, that is where I own my timeshare, however not as much to visit in the surrounding countryside, it is really mostly ski country up there).


----------



## ausman (Oct 15, 2006)

We should be at Club Vacances Toutes Saisons beginning July 21st 07.

Outside of the fireworks and a day in Vieux Quebec what do you all recommend for activities. 

Probably will be 50's couple (us) and only two kids 19 and 17.


----------



## hybridcdn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Things to do in and around Quebec*

Too bad you're not going 1st week of August because there's the "Fetes de la Nouvelle France" which is a busy five-day program of nearly 1,000 artistic events inside the walls of Old Québec for a unique journey back to the 17th and 18th centuries featuring actors in costume, handicrafts etc...
Since you're going at the end of July, you should perhaps allow yourself 2 days for Old Quebec as there are many places to tour including the Chateau Frontenac, Place Royale, the Quartier Petit-Champlain and its' shops, restored buildings, museums in that area, as well as the Citadelle and the Plains of Abraham (Battlefields National Park). Dufferin Terrace connects the Chateau Frontenac to the Citadelle cliffside along the river (go to the end of the Terrace past the Chateau Frontenac and continue on to the Plains on the walkway). 
Also during the time you are there, there will be a festival on in Beauport (on the other side of Quebec from where you will be staying in "Beaupre")
"Festival Beauport en blues 2007" exact dates to be confirmed...
Blues festival featuring over 15 shows. Outdoor shows free of charge; admission is charged for indoor shows. 
Almost any restaurant in the old walled city is good, but I especially recommend "Les Anciens Canadiens" which serves typical "Quebec" fare and is in an historic building dating from the 1600's. You'll need a reservation if you don't want to be disappointed as it is fairly small and extremely popular.

As I said previously, I would definitely drive out to Charlevoix (Baie St.Paul), to the Manoir Richelieu (they have beautiful outdoor terrace where you can sip a drink and take in the marvellous view of the St.Lawrence from high on the side of the mountain) just in front of the hotel. Whale watching is pretty popular too, but it can be disappointing if you don't spot whales if you aren't into scenery and were just going for the whales (belugas).

The Quebec Tourism site should be a good source of info, also Quebec City has their own site  http://www.quebecregion.com/e/  also for info about the tours you can take you should check out this website too:
http://www.ville.quebec.qc.ca/en/exploration/circuits.shtml
Hope you enjoy your trip! I still bring visitors to the country back to my former home town for a quick visit when they come and greatly enjoy myself although I've been there many times! It's a beautiful and unique place!
Chantal


----------



## ausman (Oct 15, 2006)

Chantal, thanks so much.

I'm actually an Australian living in the US and have been going to Quebec since our first trip in 1977, I greatly enjoy the experiences and especially now introducing my kids to other cultures.

Seems we were last there 2002, the kids are somewhat older now
and we will be in a timeshare and will have a base to do different things for them and us.

The kids still talk about the last time when we stayed in a hotel and they saw a women on a treadmill across in another hotel exercising who fell off backways, such things are vacations made of.

A local restraurant suggestion? Looking for cheap and good, if they exist.


----------



## hybridcdn (Oct 15, 2006)

*restaurants in Beaupre area*

Frommer's web site has a section on Quebec City restaurants with prices and ratings and their other info is pretty good too. 

I've not really eaten at restaurants in that particular area, There is a St.Hubert restaurant in Ste.Anne, this  "chain" is Quebec owned and not found outside the province, St Hubert BBQ (good chicken and ribs, prices quite reasonable)> Rôtisserie St-Hubert - 418-827-1234, 9752 Bd Ste-Anne, Ste-Anne-de-Beaupré (they deliver also).

Avenue Royale &  Boulevard Ste-Anne are the two streets in the area where you would find most of the restaurants. Most places you would eat in Quebec are good, I have yet to have gone somewhere where it was awful, Quebecers take great pride in their "culinary" skills. Most restaurants also have the menu and prices posted outside the main entrance.


Your best bet is eating in town (Quebec) if you can, there you will find good places (where locals would eat) for example, for breakfast "Chez Cora" a Canadian chain of breakfast/lunch restaurants (several locations around town, worth looking for) serving crepes with fresh fruit, traditional bacon & eggs and an unbelievable variety of breakfast/lunches of all kinds with the accent on fresh fruit. The prices vary but you can get a normal size meal : eggs, toast, potatoes, bacon ('déjeuner Bonjour', I think) for 4 $CAN or an omelette with potatoes toast and coffee for about 8 $CAN. Very delicious, large servings and generally priced under $10 a plate. 

Here are some names of places to eat close to your condo: (look up on Yellowpages.ca and use postal code of condo-->  G0A 1E0  for a "proximity" search). I have not personally been to any of them other than Val des Neiges and that would not be cheap but mid to higher range.


2.5 km Hôtel Val Des Neiges - 418-827-5711
201 du Val des Neiges, Beaupré, QC G0A 1E0 
111 CHAMBRES - PISCINE - RESTAURANT SPA SANTÉ - RÉUNIONS D’AFFAIRES www.dufour.ca… more
Category : Hotels
Map & Directions www.dufour.ca Check Rates Save & Share  


 > 3.0 km Club de Golf Mont Ste-Anne - 418-827-3778
1700 Bd Les Neiges, St-Ferréol-Les-Neiges, QC G0A 1E0 
18 Trous, tournois, réceptions Cours de golf-Champs de pratique Boutique-Restaurant-Terrasse… more
Category : Golf Courses Public
Map & Directions www.4188273778.yp.ca Save & Share  


 > 3.6 km IZI Café - 418-827-2000
1000 Bd du Beau Pré, Beaupré, QC G0A 1E0 
Category : Restaurants
Map & Directions www.4188272000.yp.ca Save & Share  


 > 3.7 km Restaurant Âtre Du Faubourg - 418-826-0774
1910 Bd Les Neiges, St-Ferréol-Les-Neiges, QC G0A 3R0 
Category : Restaurants
Map & Directions www.4188260774.yp.ca Save & Share  


 > 4.2 km Resto Bar L'Aventure Inc - 418-827-5748
355 Dupont, Beaupré, QC G0A 1E0 
www.laventure.ca Cuisine Internationale Vue imprenable sur le Mont Ste-Anne… more
Category : Restaurants
Map & Directions www.4188275748.yp.ca Save & Share  


 > 4.2 km L'Aventure Resto Bar - 418-827-5748
355 Dupont, Beaupré, QC G0A 1E0 
Category : Restaurants
Map & Directions www.4188275748.yp.ca Save & Share  


 > 4.7 km Resto-Pub Le St-Bernard - 418-827-6668
252 Bd du Beau Pré, Beaupré, QC G0A 1E0 
Category : Restaurants
Map & Directions www.4188276668.yp.ca Save & Share


----------

